# Collaborative work



## barry richardson (Jan 14, 2020)

With some worms..... Found some dead trunk sections at the dump, African Sumac. I never noticed bugs attacking it before, thought they didn't like it, but they sure liked this tree, two different kinds of worms, based on the different hole sizes. I got 4 other pieces from this wood as well, wood was bone dry and dusty, and already aged to a nice red color, about as big of job cleaning out all the worm holes as turning it., the tallest one is about 14" tall, finished with WOP, then semi-gloss minwax spray poly.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 14 | Way Cool 6


----------



## pinky (Jan 14, 2020)

Wow!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 14, 2020)

Beautiful work as usual!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Jan 14, 2020)

Spectacular pieces Barry!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## William Tanner (Jan 14, 2020)

To find a gem at the dump. Spectacular work.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Maverick (Jan 14, 2020)

Very cool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 14, 2020)

Great stuff, Barry. This is why everyone needs dental picks in the tool box.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Albert Kiebert (Jan 14, 2020)

Very nice group The vase in back looks almost like a water pitcher. I imagine it might have been a little bumpy cutting and sanding with all those bug tracks

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## The100road (Jan 14, 2020)

Gorgeous

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 14, 2020)

Yet another success! Beautiful turnings! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 14, 2020)

Wow Wow Wow

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 14, 2020)

Tom Smart said:


> Great stuff, Barry. This is why everyone needs dental picks in the tool box.


Thanks Tom, I have found that a dremel with a tiny burr bit gets the job done best.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jan 14, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## trc65 (Jan 14, 2020)

Great collaboration, but I think you got stuck with all the hard work!

Stunning pieces!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 14, 2020)

William Tanner said:


> To find a gem at the dump.


That's his secret honey hole. 

Barry, as usual, I usually say nicely done. However, this time I won't say nicely done. 
One for each vessel. 3 thumbs up. 

My wife wanted to why I grabbed her hand and shaped it into a thumbs up gesture. 
Now she knows....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 15, 2020)

barry richardson said:


> Thanks Tom, I have found that a dremel with a tiny burr bit gets the job done best.....


Picture, please. Chuck


----------



## Graybeard (Jan 15, 2020)

Collaboration huh, with the bugs. You keep good company. Outstanding pieces. I doubt the human hand could reproduce that pattern.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 15, 2020)

Nature Man said:


> Picture, please. Chuck


OK here ya go.... looks like this....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jan 15, 2020)

Super cool pieces,awesome work!.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FLShooter (Jan 18, 2020)

Barry, that is beautiful work. Especially with that worm.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jan 24, 2020)

Those are awesome! Really pretty wood too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------

